# 19lb Butt



## pthfndr13 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've done pulled pork for small groups several times (which means I'm still a newbie!) but this weekend I'm cooking for 60 people. I have a 19lb pork butt and my question is this, should I cut it in half or leave it as one piece? If I cut it in two, what does that do to the cooking time? I was planning on 1.5 hrs/pd but what if there are two butts?

I'm using a Masterbuilt GS40, so there's plenty of room.

Thanks in advance!

Pthfndr


----------



## foamheart (Apr 9, 2014)

Are you sure you don't have a Twin pack? Quite common in cryo packaged butts. Its in one pack and its one piece sawed into.

If you are not foiling, going low and slow, I would recommend 2 or 2.5 hours per pound on your butt, and I would be willing to bet you have two in that bag. Normally when I do a 9 lb butt, I expect a 20 to 22 hours cook.

My biggest suggestion to you, is do the butt a day or two in advance, pull, add some finishing sauce if needed and throw in the reefer till the party. Pull it out drop it in a crock pot heat it up, add some more finishing sauce if needed and you come out a hero. No tending the fire all night before the party, no cooking on the clock. See no one ever taught pigs to tell time so they can be a bit honery when expected on time.

If then you want something to smoke you know for the guys to gather talk and have a cool one, smoke something fast and simple, some sausage, pork shots, ABT's. It gives you something to play around the smoker with. 

When you get a chance, please drop in the Forums to "Roll Call" so you can get official welcomes, the secret password and the secret handshake. It doesn't hurt too much really.

Also Click on the "My Profile" Icon on the above task bar and say as much or as little as you like, but where you sleep at night is important. People can see it and understand when you are in a discussion or looking for help, what kind of weather you are in.

Hope the above helps you, I know you'll enjoy your smoke. Just think about advanced smoking, its the pits cooking on the clock.


----------



## pthfndr13 (Apr 9, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Are you sure you don't have a Twin pack? Quite common in cryo packaged butts. Its in one pack and its one piece sawed into.


Hmmm, I'm not sure ~ I hadn't thought to open it yet. I will definitely take a look at it tomorrow and get back with you! Thanks for the quick response!

Pthfndr


----------



## deansomers (Apr 9, 2014)

I bet its 2 pack a 19lb butt would take a long time 2 cook :-o


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 9, 2014)

I came here for some 'splaining seeing a local supplier selling shoulders over 15lbs. One piece, not a double. We pretty much agreed it's a whole shoulder (butt+picnic). Maybe yours is also whole. You'll see when you unpack it.


----------



## pthfndr13 (Apr 9, 2014)

I checked it out this morning, it's a 2 pack! So back to my original plan with some slight modifications. Instead of 1.5 hrs, I'll plan on 2-2.5 hrs/pd. Unfortunately, I'll have to time it so that it's finishing up a few hours before the party. That whole "work" thing is always getting in the way! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Pthfndr


----------



## foamheart (Apr 9, 2014)

You got it now, so just kick back and enjoy the smoke........ Its makes it a beautiful day!


----------



## pthfndr13 (Apr 9, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You got it now, so just kick back and enjoy the smoke........ Its makes it a beautiful day!


----------



## bwarbiany (Apr 9, 2014)

60 people? Sure you have enough pork? (I'm serious BTW...)

Depending on the ages of the people, the appetites, whether you're serving it as sandwiches or as plates of meat, and what else you're planning on serving, you may need more.

FYI I also have the GS40, and there's plenty of room if you want to go get another pack. The nice thing about pork butt is that it freezes and reheats really well. My last party I made an entire 2-butt cryo package like the one you have (~12 adults), and used one of the two for dinner and the other went into vacuum bags and into the freezer.


----------



## mchar69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Not enough pork for 60 people.  You lose at least 20% of that 19 pounds

during the cook - You'll have 15 pounds if you are lucky.

5 ozs. per sandwich only gets you to 48 people or so.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 9, 2014)

mchar69 said:


> Not enough pork for 60 people.  You lose at least 20% of that 19 pounds
> 
> during the cook - You'll have 15 pounds if you are lucky.
> 
> 5 ozs. per sandwich only gets you to 48 people or so.


You get 80% out of your pork butts?  I'm lucky to get 60%, with "shrinkage" ranging between 40 and 50% for bone in butts.


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 9, 2014)

I use a half pound uncooked pork shoulder per person and have never run short.


----------



## pthfndr13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry it took so long to get back - my laptop died Thursday night. A 19lb butt would not feed 60 people! But it did a good job for the 40-45 people we had. Fortunately for me, about half the crowd were military-types and the rest were women worried about their girlish figures, so there was plenty to go around. 220deg for 14 hrs with 2 hrs of resting worked perfectly for me. (heavy smoke until I hit 160 deg then the rest was in the oven).

Thanks to everyone for your input!

Pthfndr


----------

